# Wheel Adapters for RC10



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Does any one make a wheel adapter (front and rear) to allow you to use touring car wheels on a older RC10?

Thanks

RC


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I have not seen any for the fronts, I thought I had seen one years ago for the rear...

I know they made adapters for the rear to use PAN CAR type foams (Saw some of those on ebay recently)


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Roadsplat said:


> Does any one make a wheel adapter (front and rear) to allow you to use touring car wheels on a older RC10?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> RC


For the rear, you can nominally use just about any hex drive (like the ones from the TC3), but the axle will stick out too far. What you really want for the rear are the hex adapters from the kit RPM made to allow use of 12MM hex wheels on the Losi Street weapon. I bought two pair of these from RPM a few months ago (mine are not for sale). You might try calling him and seeing if he still has any left.

For the front, there are various DIY approaches. Possibly the simplest is to get a pair of Traxxas _Electric_ Rustler front steering knuckles, bearings, and axles, and then ream the kingpin hole to 1/8" for the RC10 kingpin. Use that in place of the RC10 steering block and axle. The _Electric_ Rustler uses an axle that rotates in bearings, unlike the Nitro Rustler that has bearings in the wheels.

[I haven't done this myself *yet*, but it looks simple.]


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Thanks for the info...I will look into that.

RC


----------

